# Any basmati rice experts here?



## PickleNose

I bought a 20 pound bag of basmati rice from Costco about a week ago. I have never had this kind of rice before so I don't know. Anyway, it is the kind that comes in the cloth sack (If you know what I mean).

When I opened it, I noticed a peculiar aroma but just thought it was the rice's natural smell (as basmati is reportedly supposed to smell different). 

So I started reading reviews. I couldn't find any reviews on the brand I bought but I read reviews on other brands that come in the same kind of cloth sack and many reviews stated the rice takes on the smell of the cloth. So I smelled the sack and sure enough, it smells like the rice.

So I'm wondering, does the rice smell like the sack or does the sack smell like the rice? Is this normal for basmati rice? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## silentcliche

I ain't a basmati rice expert or anything but I do eat rice every day.

I think the material you're talking about is woven polypropylene and it certainly has a plastic-y smell to it. I haven't bought basmati rice in a while (I usually buy jasmine rice) but I think when people talk about the aroma they're talking about when it's cooked although I could be wrong. Anyhoo, I think it's normal for any type of rice to smell like that if they come in those polypropylene bags.


----------



## ktbare

I'm pretty sure basmati rice is supposed to have an aroma, its supposed to be identified by its unique fragrance. It's the most expensive type of rice here, used mainly in Indian dishes.


----------



## pita

Basmati often smells like the burlap sack it comes in. It's normal, but I don't love it. I buy American basmati instead of Indian because it generally doesn't smell like a burlap sack.

If you rinse your rice really well, that will get rid of some of the burlapyness.


----------



## zookeeper

I'm going to have to smell my sack of rice now.


----------



## Typical Guy

Rice is so good. I love steamed, white rice with just a drop or two of soy sauce. I could eat it everyday.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Just be sure to rinse well before you boil it.

It's good eating, but brown rice is nicer imo.


----------



## Skip_DJ

Basmati rice is very nice!


----------



## DuncanThaw

I just smelled my brown basmati rice - it doesn't smell like a burlap sack, because I got it from the bulk bins at the grocery and put it into one of the provided plastic bags. It just smells like a nutty, wholesome grain.

When you cook it...the aroma is exquisite. That's one of the reasons I like basmati so much. I sometimes lift up the lid while it's cooking just to let a bit of the smell escape. If you haven't cooked it before, and are accustomed to just plain old ordinary rice, you are in for a wonderful experience.


----------



## PickleNose

pita said:


> Basmati often smells like the burlap sack it comes in. It's normal, but I don't love it. I buy American basmati instead of Indian because it generally doesn't smell like a burlap sack.
> 
> If you rinse your rice really well, that will get rid of some of the burlapyness.


 Thanks. Finally a definitive answer! You would not believe how hard something like that is to find with a Google. I found random complaints from customers but nothing about whether or not it was common.


----------



## hbfszz

It also depends on the quality of the rice, and the country of origin. 
I usually consume D_iamond Pearl Foods_ indian *basmati white rice*, and it never has that problem, even though it is imported from India. I know my rice is 100% quality and 2% broken, so I guess you best be more careful choosing your rice!


----------



## angus

My sack smells wierd.


----------



## LALoner

This is the first time I ever heard anyone say anything bad about Basmati. I consider it the the king of rice. I'll smell it the next time I buy some.


----------



## Andrew1980

It is aromatic rice. I don't buy it in a sack.


----------



## PickleNose

Andrew1980 said:


> It is aromatic rice. I don't buy it in a sack.


 What kind do you buy?


----------



## Andrew1980

I think it is indian basmatic rice, in a plastic packet thing. Actually, it doesn't have any smell, it just says it is aromatic on the packet so I believe it.


----------



## leave me alone

I never noticed the smell. I usually buy basmati in sacks, but last week i had Pakistani basmati (w/o sack) and it was probably best tasting rice i'v ever had.


----------



## Ape in space

I've had basmati rice from both sacks and plastic my whole life, but I've never noticed any sack smell. If you ask me, you don't get the full basmati experience unless you have a sack.


----------



## BelieveInJesus4EternaLife

*Yes, Basmati Rice smells!*

Why are there no straight forward answers here?

Yes, Basmati rice is very aromatic and will stink up your place every time.

I never cook Basmati anymore. It so pungent it almost gives me a headache.

Some varieties are extremely strong smelling, but it's all strong.

I laughed so hard when I read you bought a 20lb bag. LOLOLOL. Oh man. I would give to the food bank!!!

God bless you. Hope this helps. I would just get plain brown rice or Jasmine.


----------



## purplebutterfly

mark101 said:


> I buy Uncle Bens Basmati microwave rice and can confirm there is no odour, the rice does not have a plastic aroma therefore your Basmati is being influenced by your sack.


I use this too :clap


----------



## purplebutterfly

mark101 said:


> You aware of any odour?


I haven't noticed any odour either


----------



## Amocholes

20 lbs would be about a 10 year supply for me. I usually buy my rice in 1-2 lb packages. When I have bought basmati rice in a plastic bag, it had a somewhat nutty smell and taste. It was not like other rice.


----------

